# Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2011)

```
<strong>5D Mark III</strong>

Reports that a few select photographers in Australia have been testing prototypes of the replacement to the 5D Mark II. Australia is used a lot as a testing ground by the sounds of it. Any replacement that comes willÃ‚ definitelyÃ‚ arrive in Q4 of 2011 at the earliest.</p>
<p>A couple of folks have mentioned that Canonâ€™s recent manufacturing woes could delay some products in 2011.</p>
<p><strong>1D Mark IVn</strong>

I received another interesting â€œrumorâ€ that a replacement to the 1D Mark IV may in fact be a model without video and introduced in 2011. There have been a lot off issues in regards to the rights of still photographers being able to shoot video at stadium events. This is the first time Iâ€™ve heard such a thing.</p>
<p>This is the second time Iâ€™ve heard of a 1D Mark IV replacement coming in 2011.</p>
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV</strong>

Nothing worth writing about has been brought to my attention. The last I had heard, their was going to be a big departure in the model and we may not see it until 2012.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>8-15 f/4L Fisheye, 300 f/2.8L IS II, 400 f/2.8L IS II</strong>

All three of these lenses are still scheduled to hit the retail market in March.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## bvukich (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



Canon Rumors said:


> Reports that a few select photographers in Australia have been testing prototypes of the replacement to the 5D Mark II. Australia is used a lot as a testing ground by the sounds of it. Any replacement that comes will _definitely_ arrive in *Q4 of 2011 at the earliest*.



Nnnnnoooooooo......

I have to shoot my brothers wedding the third weekend in September, and I REALLY wanted a 5D MkIII before then.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

1D Mark IVn ???. Naah. 
The 1DIV is an 'n' version of the 1DIII, so no 1D Mark IVn. 
This rumor is not from a reliable 'source'. 

There was a slight chance that a 5DIII could show up in February. 
Considering the lack of leaks, this is unlikely at this time. 

A 1DV this year and and a 5DIII 6-12 months after is the most likely schedule right now.


----------



## unruled (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



bvukich said:


> How so?
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 5D3 as soon as it's available. My brother is having a less formal, outdoor wedding, and the photographers that are in their price range, are mediocre at best. After checking several out, they asked me to be their photographer instead, which I'm more than happy to do. I would prefer to have a new camera before the wedding, not after.
> 
> If somehow this situation screams messed up priorities; I'm oblivious to it, and would genuinely like to be enlightened.



I actually shot my brothers wedding recently for the same reasons. Turned out fine, and yes, I still got to enjoy it as well.


----------



## JLN (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

I very much doubt canon would release a camera without video from here on out, it's been a big winner for them and it costs next to nothing to enable.

As for the 5d3, I think canon will continue to drag their feet with this one and wait for the d700 successor.
So if nothing else, hurry up nikon!


----------



## Anastas (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

I think that Canon must release at least one new 1D camera, 5D Mark III and 7D Mark or the mythical 3D!

This is the year with the release cycle for Nikon DSLR cameras and maybe it will be very hard for Canon if they didn't release the new cameras...


----------



## Ivar (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

Yes, an N does not make any sense at all as it is already 'N', rather small departure from MK3.

While the future of the 1D line seems a bit foggy at the moment one of my guesses would be 22MP FF 1D V.
For sure, there will be a successor to the 1Ds as well. Both models are designed (not necessarily implemented) at the same time as they have impact on each other especially when the 1D MKV is FF. 



x-vision said:


> 1D Mark IVn ???. Naah.
> The 1DIV is an 'n' version of the 1DIII, so no 1D Mark IVn.


----------



## davidpeter (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

Hearing this, I'm sooo happy, I bought that Nikon D3s last Christmas. Great AF and ISO performance, the only thing I miss is the nem 100L macro :-(


----------



## kubelik (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



dilbert said:


> never mind, obviously family isn't important everywhere.



dude, that's not cool. if the guy's brother is fine and happy with him shooting his wedding, and he's also fine and happy with doing it, who are you to be judging? besides, I'm pretty sure he's doing it exactly because family is important to him and he is trying to make sure his brother gets the best wedding memories he can afford.

beyond that ... how about not making personal attacks on the forums here?


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



kubelik said:


> beyond that ... how about not making personal attacks on the forums here?



Agreed. 

I've been monitoring the forum, and have removed posts with personal remarks as I find them. 

Think carefully before you post, I don't like to interrupt a thread, but I will remove posts, or even ban someone if they continually post objectional material.

Do report spam, I remove it as soon as I find it.

Off topic posts should be avoided as well, it makes it much more pleasant for readers if you stick to the topic.

Thanks


----------



## kubelik (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



Ivar said:


> Yes, an N does not make any sense at all as it is already 'N', rather small departure from MK3.
> 
> While the future of the 1D line seems a bit foggy at the moment one of my guesses would be 22MP FF 1D V.
> For sure, there will be a successor to the 1Ds as well. Both models are designed (not necessarily implemented) at the same time as they have impact on each other especially when the 1D MKV is FF.
> ...



although I find the rumor a bit strange and unbelievable as well, I disagree on the idea that the 1DIV is basically a 1DIII "N" ... a totally new sensor, fixed AF system, and video implementation? doesn't seem like a minor refresh, that's a totally different product


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*

When 5D was introduced it was intended to be the affordable FF camera that was a good a compromise between pro-level and high end amateur. That is why it was such a big hit and sold so muchâ€¦ it basically catered to everyone and had something that was appealing to a wide spectrum of people with an affordable price tag. Canon will loose aâ€™lot of customers if they decide to reposition this camera either way..too many extra features with a bigger price tag will push away hobbyist like me and lowering the quality to lower the price will push away the pro level photographers and videographers..5D walked a fine line and that is why it was such a success for Cannon.. 
I just want this camera to be updated so that it does not have outdated technology (like its outdated AF system) and maybe an improved video (a usable AF of some type in video mode would be really nice but not a must)... But I definitely donâ€™t want anything crazy like huge megapixel count or 3k, 4k video..1D has its place and 5D has its own..Taking 5D to 1D level and leaving only the 7D as intro-pro level doesnâ€™t seem like a wise strategy..

If Canon does go crazy with the price for the 5D and leaves no other affordable FF option then I would definitely consider a move to Nikon or Sony depending on what they come up with this year. Ohh and I hope it doesnâ€™t take forever for Canon to release the 5D mark III..


----------



## ronderick (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



kubelik said:


> Ivar said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, an N does not make any sense at all as it is already 'N', rather small departure from MK3.
> ...



I could imagine Canon releasing a 1DIVn by adding one little tweak...

Remove the APS-H chip and replace it with a FF one...

That's when we'll hear the cries for blood


----------



## Ivar (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III / 1D Mark IVn*



kubelik said:


> although I find the rumor a bit strange and unbelievable as well, I disagree on the idea that the 1DIV is basically a 1DIII "N" ... a totally new sensor, fixed AF system, and video implementation? doesn't seem like a minor refresh, that's a totally different product



I think it's somewhat personal, so I'd say it is marginal update to my likeing.
Nevertheless, judgements are always based on something, here you go:
* I have hard times considering fixes as a step up. Fixes are malfunctionality which must (note modality) corrected
* Video seems just to be put in, it even lacks some flexibility which lesser models have
* the new sensor was complete disappointment for me, I expected a sports model concentrate more on the ISO front and more fruitful pixels (the smaller sensels in the MK4 are definitely better than in the MK3, but they could have been even better if bigger by using the same technology).


----------

